# Stupid Furry Stuff



## Lomberdia (Apr 21, 2010)

lol ok, I just got an idea, let's put up pics, vids, whatever of furries doing very stupid, shameful, funny things. Heres mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IioMoUupnF8&feature=related


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> shameful


[yt]ygRPOws-va8[/yt]

How _dare_ they ruin Teto.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 21, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> lol ok, I just got an idea, let's put up pics, vids, whatever of furries doing very stupid, shameful, funny things. Heres mine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IioMoUupnF8&feature=related



> Implying being a furry isn't shameful enough.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 22, 2010)

Its only shameful in your head. Do something already shameful/embarrassing while in the middle of doing a shameful furry-related thing. Shame x2=Fun for me.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 22, 2010)

I just saw this on youtube and I have to put it up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeznPplK6bE&feature=related
its funny as hell. I cried laughing.


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

We might as well post videos of us shooting ourselves in the foot.

Oh wait, this is worse.


----------

